
Introducing Redirector - redirect your domains anywhere - bloomforest
http://bloomforest.com/2013/07/20/redirector/
======
conroy
I'm not sure about other domain registrars, but mine (NameCheap) has support
for URL redirects.

~~~
bloomforest
Yes, some domain registrars has this feature, but when it's not available it's
simpler to use our service rather than switch DNS hosting.

